# Carving knife handle template?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I bought a cheap carving knife at Rockler, you know one of those "specials" they try to force you to buy at checkout. The blade is nice but its got the plastic handle. So I figured I could just strip the plastic handle and make a nicer wood one. Was hoping to find a template or something to copy. I found videos of what I am trying to do but no templates to trace. Anyone have some kind of template I could use? I would like to make something perhaps like the Orford knives(out of my price range), that would be good for carving and look nice.

Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

It is likely that the plastic handle was moulded around the blade, so the manner of attaching a wood handle will be different. You will need to strip the plastic handle away to see if there is a hole or notching to hold the wood in place.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Take a look at Jantz Supply. They have pretty much everything you need for making knives. I bought the materials for the Summer BBQ Swap knife/fork made. As a complete novice, I found their instructions were very easy to follow and they were also very helpful with making sure I ordered the appropriate style of rivets.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

There is probably no template that will be right for every carver. The use of knives for carving can be very long and intensive. Find a shape that allows your thumb to touch the fingertips (of the same hand) and long enough to cover the span of your palm - then be prepared to change it as you gain experience with its use.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

do you like the shape of the plastic handle, if you do trace that. What I did was draw out the general shape on a piece of scrap 2×4 and cut it out the shape i wanted that cave me a cheap look at and feel of the handle, do that until you get it right then redo in the handle wood of your choice. However you will have to remove the plastic from the blade. The blade tang will determine the style of handle you make.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Do a Google Image Search for 'carving knife' and see if anything floats your boat.

Then, grab some of the kids' playdough or a wad of white bread and try to make the same shape out of that…. If it feels nice, just try to copy it.

I love making my own handles. I will do a bit of searching, then start fiddling and carving until it feels right.

One thing I have truly learned though, start bigger than you think it should be. It seems it's hard to put wood back on and make it look nice.


----------

